# Gore Canyon Video 5,350 cfs



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Looking spicy in there, solid!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

looks like you boys got you roll practice in, that line at gore looked scary. Glad you boys got in there and fired it up. monday maybe?


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn. It just goes black dropping into that curler seam in K-Bombs. Y'all got some good lungs.


----------



## yoder (Dec 9, 2003)

well done! great footage!


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Making creekers look like play boats...that got my heart rate up this morning.


----------



## turtle (Aug 22, 2010)

nice one, nate!


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

your boof is sooo gay Nate!

Nice work boys! that shit looks dicey.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> looks like you boys got you roll practice in, that line at gore looked scary. Glad you boys got in there and fired it up. monday maybe?


 
Is there a better place to practice your roll!?! I'm not gonna lie I would have prefered not be upside down in Gore but there were no holes or rocks in the run out so I was OK with it. 

Can't go Monday, but might be able to swing a lap tomorrow (Sunday) after all gore is only 6200 and rising . . . or maybe I'll just head to Gilman, it'll only running high! Let me know.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Be aware, lots of scouting should be done at these levels. Big sleeper holes and a pushy middle of the river. I'm sure at 6+ things change even more. Some places will be more waves and less holes, some rapids may get that much worse. Swimming is not really an option in my mind. If your looking to do some angry boating with lots of body checking, this is the place!


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Holy shit.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

doublet said:


> Holy shit.


Werd


----------



## Hans (Aug 21, 2008)

great footage, now i don't have to go! ;-)

was laughing at someone going through golden pp today with a gopro today, & it wasn't even someone tearing it up in the hole.

in the gp user forums there is talk about using rainx to take care of those annoying droplets that stick on the casing lens. you need to reapply every so often, but probably worth a try.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

Hans said:


> great footage, now i don't have to go! ;-)
> 
> was laughing at someone going through golden pp today with a gopro today, & it wasn't even someone tearing it up in the hole.
> 
> in the gp user forums there is talk about using rainx to take care of those annoying droplets that stick on the casing lens. you need to reapply every so often, but probably worth a try.


 
Good idea with the rainx. Those dam droplets are always on the lens. I tried a little ear wax for the gore footage with no avail.


----------



## Rama (Jul 10, 2004)

*Nice Work*

Nate, Brian... Nice work, you guys are killin' it:!: Great footage! Wish I could be there with you. If you feel like stopping by, I will be in the hospital at the Vail Valley Medical Center from Tuesday evening through Thursday afternoon for knee reconstruction.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Rowdy. Nice.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

Rama said:


> Nate, Brian... Nice work, you guys are killin' it:!: Great footage! Wish I could be there with you. If you feel like stopping by, I will be in the hospital at the Vail Valley Medical Center from Tuesday evening through Thursday afternoon for knee reconstruction.


 
Hospital? Ill swing by today or thursday.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Great footage, thanks for posting it. I've been there in a raft at about 1000-1500. I didn't recognize anything in the video!


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Amazing how little of a river I've spent 100+ days on, that I recognize at that level. I'm such a panzy... that looks sick guys!


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*I found myself gripping when you got side surfed*

in a couple spots. Thanks!


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Were you guys kayaking, or spearfishing?


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Holy Crap. Way to get after it. I need a re-edit with rapids labeled. I don't recognize anything.


----------



## kevinhindtown (May 2, 2009)

Wow, have you guys been in there since (at higher flows)?

Pyrite looks crazy!! Good job holding on in K bomb!

Kevin


----------



## WillYates (Aug 3, 2007)

Does gore ever wash out? Anybody go down it when it was at 9k? Could be fun..


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Some bros ran it ages ago at 13,000 cfs. Several swims. It doesn't wash out. just gets bigger and bigger. Maybe at 50,000 it will wash out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

The difference between 5000 and 8000 is night and day, swims at 8000 would be life threatening at 13000 you would be lucky to get out before swimming a mile. I keep hearing these stories but would really love to hear what actually happened, I looked back at flows from 1990 until now and it never got over 8k so i'm guessing this huge water runs were in the 80's maybe I'll get bored in class today and look back even longer.
-tom


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Landis told me. Gary or Landis would know. can't forget about the old school multiplier. i think it actually was in the 80s.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

USGS Surface Water for Colorado: Peak Streamflow

May 26, 1984 13,600


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

what a bunch of sickos


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

Landis' Dad lives behind me. I'll ask him next time I see his truck there. Also, I remember something about Team Wave Sport going in at high water in the 90s. Didn't in run 11K in 1995? All this online data takes the fun out of exageratation.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

confirmed. it was may 20 something in 1984. 

Mike Farney, Tom Fisher and Kevin Padden are the culprits, according to landis


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh, and team wavesport did it around 8K. i talked to Drevo about it last year.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

wasn't jamie cooper on that wavesport run? gotta be the female hi water descent....
I thought it was into 5 figures when they ran it in 95.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember feeling sick before dropping k-baums at 53, can't imagine its look above 8. I've heard that most trips in over 8k have some carnage, props to anyone with those balls.

When people ask me what gore was like at 5k, I can't help but just scream.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I think 4500 is my favorite level


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I think 4500 is my favorite level


Tom you are sick! The hardest part about high water gore is vomiting at the put in, everything else goes.


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Jamie Simon was the girl. She had her helmet ripped clean off. I think she saw God at one point. I remember watching the video, out of control.


----------



## spiderguide (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW. Awesome footage - nice work.


----------

